
How Amazon’s problem with cheap knockoffs got so bad - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_bills/2016/12/how_amazon_s_problem_with_cheap_knockoffs_got_so_bad.html
======
HarryHirsch
Amazon's problem? It's the trademark holders that have a problem with the
surfeit of counterfeit stuff out there. Amazon is just fine, thanks to
suitably written Safe Harbor laws.

